

Ask HN: Prototyping service that works with Nerf-material and inflatables? - syedkarim

I'd like to test a concept in two materials, polyester foam and inflatable PVC. I've checked the following 3-D printers, but they don't have the materials I'm looking for. 
http://www.shapeways.com 
http://www.sculpteo.com
http://www.ponoko.com
http://i.materialise.com/&#60;p&#62;I've also checked with various rapid prototyping services, but still no luck. Unfortunately, carving down a large Nerf ball won't work because the shape is somewhat intricate. Any suggestions on the best way to iterate a physical product in these two materials without working with a manufacturer?
======
vitovito
You could make a mold (the inverse or negative space of your form) using a 3D
printing service, or carve it from styrofoam, or wood, or whatever, and then
fill it with expanding foam or inflatable PVC by hand yourself.

Cosplayers (hobbyists who make costumes of and play as fictional or media
characters) use these techniques all the time, as do those in the replica prop
communities.

~~~
syedkarim
This is clever. I'll look into this. Can you recommend any good DIY-links for
this? Does this technique have a commonly used term?

~~~
vitovito
It's called mold making or casting. Pulling a thin flexible plastic over a
mold is often done with vacuum forming. All can be done at home using
conventional materials and equipment. This is a traditional craft and
sculpture technique.

I've never done it myself, but there will be plenty of books on it, probably
meetups in your area, and certainly tutorials on cosplay and prop replica
sites, and on aggregators like Instructables.

